# Legend of Mir 3



## Merserk (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi Guys what is the best private server for Legend of Mir 3 and how does 1 join. I've so missed the game since it closed down and swore I'd never go private but it seems to be the only way to play the game now. I know the game is still big in the far east (Korea) does any1 know if there's a chance it may return?? 

Mers


----------

